# Treehouse Project



## TAPnRACK

Well, this past weekend I began my Summer project of constructing a treehouse for my boy. I was a tile & marble guy prior to my LE career with little to no woodworking experience, so this is a learning experience for me. Started with some 2X10 supports bolted to tree...







Added cross beams...














Time to level and square it off.

I'll update later with progress.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TAPnRACK

After my platform was secure on beams, I added some 45 degree knee braces to assist with the load and add more support.























Building a ladder and installing the decking was next, I left an opening for a trap door... cuz every treehouse needs a trap door, right?





































This is where I am at by Sunday evening...







Next is framing the walls and adding railing around porch area. This was a lot more work than I anticipated, but I want to build something special with my son and teach him about working to create things instead of watching TV or playing video games... he's having fun as well as spending time with Dad.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck

That's pretty cool. Great work!


----------



## paratrooper

I like it!

You need to start your own tv show. :smt033


----------



## TAPnRACK

Thanks guys, gonna try to frame some walls this week on my days off. I'll keep updating til it's completed... hopefully by the end of June. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck

I wish I knew how to do that kinda stuff. I tried to build a small shed for a lawnmower once - in the 1990s. No walls - just a roof. It wasn't pretty


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Where's the "No Girls Allowed" sign?
Just as every tree house needs a trap door, every tree-house trap door needs a "No Girls" sign.

Well, at least until he turns 14 or so.



Maple tree?


----------



## TAPnRACK

Yes, maple tree. Putting up No Trespassing signs so I don't get sued for unwanted/uninvited kids getting hurt, lol.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tony pasley

When your finished I know this tree line ridge that would make a comfortable deer stand on.


----------



## Philco

Excellent project that will create great memories in the years to come. Please keep us updated.


----------



## BackyardCowboy

TAPnRACK said:


> Yes, maple tree. Putting up No Trespassing signs so I don't get sued for unwanted/uninvited kids getting hurt, lol.


Um, if you haven't already; check with your city/town to see if they will tax you on it. Happens in some towns up here that they WILL tax tree houses (even if they're for kids)


----------



## TAPnRACK

Picked up supplies for Phase 2 this weekend. I'll throw up some update pics soon.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MoMan

TAPnRACK,
You've been busy! Looks GREAT! I think it is awesome that you have tackled that project with your Son's help. I agree: better to keep him doing things like this, rather than spending all his time vegging on electronics. GREAT job all the way around!

MO


----------



## TAPnRACK

This thing keeps growing... started out with a 100sq ft platform and bumped it to 160sq ft (60sq ft addition on stilts). Go big or go home. 

Nice thing is all the neighbors are excited and commenting on the progress. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TAPnRACK

Got 4X4 rail posts installed today, cut through deck and lag bolted em' in place using post level.
















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TAPnRACK

Extended the deck with posts (cemented) and started railing...























Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pic

Looking good :watching:


----------



## TAPnRACK

Thanks pic, hoping to finish by 4th of July. I have made more trips to Lowes than I can remember, lol. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BackyardCowboy

Where's the portcullis and razor wire? Abattoir? Surely at least a drawbridge?


----------



## paratrooper

You ought to get serious and start making _tiny houses_. They're all the trend ya know.......:watching:


----------



## pic

Unbelievable amounts of material lol, very deceiving


----------



## TAPnRACK

Unbelievable amounts of money too, lol.

Project is waaaay over budget. But can you really put a price on a child's happiness?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AZdave

Cool keep it up your son will will have some good memories.


----------



## paratrooper

AZdave said:


> Cool keep it up your son will will have some good memories.


Yup.....as a kid, I had friends who had a tree house and they thought that it was fantastic.

Never had one of my own as a kid, but I spent plenty of time in those that did. I still remember some.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Looks better and better.
To finish it off, you're gonna hafta put up a slate roof and install a stone fireplace.

Your son is soooo lucky that he chose you as his dad.


----------



## joepolo

Awesome job on your project, I agree with Steve your son is lucky, but on the other hand I'm sure your the lucky one to have a good son or you wouldn't be going through all the work for him. It's nice to have good kids I thank God I got blessed with 3 of them, and would do anything in the world for them.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Finished rails on the deck, planning on framing the house this weekend.







Came out great, very sturdy and should hold up for years to come.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BackyardCowboy

TAPnRACK, the tree will continue to widen as it grows, do you have a way to easily widen the 'hole' in the deck it's growing through?


----------



## pic

Said you were gonna do some framework 
What are you framing ?
looks very nice.
Are you gonna frame the top to prevent climbing the tree? :smt023


----------



## TAPnRACK

@ BC... left a 1.5-2" gap between deck boards and tree, should be enough room to allow growth for many years. It can be opened up more if need be.

@ Pic... framing the actual house that's going on the deck. Located on the stilt supported area next to railed section . Going to be a 10'X7' house with door and shutter windows.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## paratrooper

I could use some time away from here for a while. Mind if I show up with a sleeping bag and my own food supply for a while? :watching:


----------



## BackyardCowboy

paratrooper said:


> I could use some time away from here for a while. Mind if I show up with a sleeping bag and my own food supply for a while? :watching:


You could help him install the flood lights and gun turrets.


----------



## paratrooper

BackyardCowboy said:


> You could help him install the flood lights and gun turrets.


How about a secret tunnel under the guard doghouse like on Hogan's Heroes? :mrgreen:


----------



## TAPnRACK

Framing walls today...
















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Good Lord!
It's a tree house that'll be up to code!

Have you sub-contracted out for plumbing and wiring?

You know, I never thought to ask you this before: You do have your General Contractor's license, right? :yawinkle:


----------



## TAPnRACK

No contractor license, was a tile guy by trade between my stint in the Marines and finally ending up in LE. I just like to do things right, lol.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BackyardCowboy

TAPnRACK said:


> No contractor license, was a tile guy by trade between my stint in the Marines and finally ending up in LE.


LE = Leavenworth???


----------



## pic

Looking good, don't forget the firemans pole,:watching:


----------



## joepolo

I think you should rename it to a house with a tree in it. Looks great.


----------



## AZdave

I can't wait to see the basement. Pool table in there?


----------



## pic

When is the bulletproof plating being installed. 

Tree house , yea right. ,lol.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Thanks guys... finally got frame hauled up and fastened. Bulletproof plating goes on tomorrow, lol.














Happy to say even though walls were built on the ground, everything is plumb and level... I was a little surprised.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve M1911A1

You know, Frank Lloyd Wright would've cantilevered the house part off of the deck, rather than supporting it from the ground.
Of course, Frank Lloyd Wright would also have designed a roof that was going to leak, no matter what.
So maybe you're ahead of his game.
:smt033 :smt083


----------



## TAPnRACK

Lot of progress today...












































Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cait43

Will it be air conditioned???


----------



## TAPnRACK

Plenty of windows... no air, maybe cable...lol. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TAPnRACK

Roof up, trim is next...























Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pic

Very nice work, looking good
ran out of 2X4 's, lol (tease)
i can see some of the trim ( structural ) needed around the Windows. 
Hows the dog getting up there?
:watching:


----------



## joepolo

Holy cow in my town you would need a zoning variance, and a building permit to build that. Looks like your son's going to have a fun summer. Looks good.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

...And the aluminum roof is better than the 10-year-old roof on our house!

OK, that does it...Jean and I are movin' in!


----------



## TAPnRACK

Considering to rent it out on weekends, lol. Special rate for you & Jean, Steve.

My son loves the pulley I rigged up...







tied to a 5 gallon bucket.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve M1911A1

TAPnRACK said:


> Considering to rent it out on weekends, lol. Special rate for you & Jean, Steve...


Jean wants to know: Are you gonna serve breakfast?


----------



## BackyardCowboy

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And the aluminum roof is better than the 10-year-old roof on our house!
> 
> OK, that does it...Jean and I are movin' in!


You'll have to wait. HGTV is going to show it as one of their houses.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Trim up and a Dutch door built, I'll update more as I make progress... need a break from all the recent media nonsense.
















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Gorgeouser and gorgeouser...

Could we just rent its unfinished basement?


----------



## TAPnRACK

Thanks Steve, appreciate all the kind compliments from members... it's truly a labor of love for my 7 yr old boy.





















Got some shelves and more trim in today... did some latches for the door too.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BackyardCowboy

It's a friggin zombie hunting blind.

(Better get more Hornady Zombie Max ammo)


----------



## TAPnRACK

Lol, that's what the shelves are for... ammo.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TAPnRACK

Door painted and shutters installed, put some carpet inside. I think I'm finally done!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Lovely!


----------



## AZdave

Good job! 

My 9 year grand son said "Awesome"

Let us know how it survives the winter.


----------



## TAPnRACK

I will... still gotta lotta caulking to do, but so far it's waterproof through 2 good thunderstorms. I'll probably add an addition or run electric to it next year, lol.


----------



## krunchnik

Very cool indeed


----------



## TAPnRACK

My son had 2 friends over to play in it recently... they played for hours (3 or 4)... laughing and playing non-stop. 

Made it all worth it.


----------

